# Art/Object Issues > Art/Object Handling and Installation >  Suction Cup Handles

## ERWINERKFITZ

Need recommendations for a few sets of suction cup handles for placing acrylic bonnets/vitrines on pedestals.
We are dealing with 3/8" acrylic bonnets up to 76" x 20" x 34" and 43"x56"x34. Many thanks. :Cool:

----------


## Paul Brewin

*C R Laurence* has many options available, *this* one is similar to what we use. Looks like they have some with "low volume" audio alarms, curious if anyone uses those. Good luck!

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

More about the classic ones...

http://www.paccin.org/content.php?21-Glass-Cups

----------


## tom@okeeffe.com

We use the same as Paul has shown. I've personally used them on a mega heavy glass install and they made life a joy.
Tom
Cookes Crating

----------

